# Mac Ebenenstile per Tastatur durchgehen



## sight011 (28. Juni 2013)

Eine Frage habe ich noch, die mich seit Jahren nervt!

Die Headlien verrät es schon:


Wie kann ich am Mac die Ebenenstile per Tastatur durchgehen?

Gruß


----------



## Another (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.shortcutworld.com/en/mac/Photoshop_CS5.html

Hab jetzt nicht selber geschaut ob's dabei is.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juni 2013)

Hi,
so wie du das haben willst geht es zumindest am Mac nicht. Unter Windows konnte man das Dropdown-Menü mittels Pfeiltasten durchschalten und man sah immer sofort was das Ergebnis.
Was du machen kannst ist jedem Ebenenstil einen eigenen Shortcut vergeben.

Bearbeiten>Tastaturbefehle…>Anwendungsmenüs>Ebene>Ebenenstil …

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2013)

Schade Frederik! Ich hab halt auch noch echt keine Lösung dafür gefunden. Finde es am Pc so praktisch!


----------



## sight011 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte nicht die Ebenenstile, sondern die Ebenen-Modi fällt mir gerade auf!

Die Antwort darauf lautet:

Shift 0

&

Shift -


----------

